# New tank. Algae eater ok with sand?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got a new 29 gallon and it has black sand, I was wondering if my algae eater would be ok with it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

v-paw said:


> I just got a new 29 gallon and it has black sand, I was wondering if my algae eater would be ok with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are hundreds if not thousands of "algae eaters". Different species, have different requirements.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Well this little guy is black, grown to be 6 inches. Hs little specks. Not a snail or anything they are just called algae eaters. He swims around the walls and is nocturnal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm.. probably the common pleco then. Sand is not the ideal substrate for them, although it shouldn't it. One thing to keep in mind though is that he should grow to 12" or even more.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Really? The pet store said he should only go to 6, it might be a different breed. Ill have to check next time I go to the store. Would it be better to mix it with gravel?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Assuming common Pleco, gravel would be better.

Do you have a cave for him?


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is to be housed with the goldfish in your previous thread? Not generally a good idea..


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

You need to I.D. your fish. Just type in "plecostomus" online. If it has tiny white/yellow spots, it could be a Bushy Nose Pleco (AKA Bristle nose pleco) which only grow to about 6 inches. BN plecos, like all plecos, need heated water, filtration, etc. They prefer much warmer water (96-98*) than goldfish (76-78*). They will get ich or another illness and will not live long in cooler water. They also need special sinking food, and they are healthier if they have some driftwood to chew on. They are great little tropical fish!


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh he's, that's the one, I have the Plecoptera with the nose things. Well considering I live in Phoenix, the water doesn't get toooooo cold. I have a piece of cork for him and I also have algae pellets. So i take care of him fine  but would he suck up the sand? Or would it be ok? Or should I have part of it gravel? I do have a nice lot decoration for him to hide in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

gravel vs. sand is less important than a heater and keeping the water temp staedy at 78-80*. You will need a thermometer and a heater, regardless of your location.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ei have a Hester and thermometer, the heater is plugged in but rarely turns on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

